# البواسير (أسبابه وعلاجه )



## احمدجدو (29 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم 

_البواسير_
تعتبر البواسير من أكثر اضطرابات الشرج شيوعاً في وقتنا الحاضر، وهي مشكلة شائعة خاصة بين الأشخاص الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين 20 إلى 50 سنة، وهو يصيب الرجال والنساء على حد سواء.
ولنتعرف أكثر على أحد أمراض هذا العصر، نبدأ بتعريف البواسير أو الدوالي.
تعرف البواسير أو الدوالي على أنها
تضخم الأوردة في منطقة المستقيم، حيث يوجد في المستقيم نوعان من الأوردة: الأوردة الداخلية والأوردة الخارجية. فأما الداخلية فهي التي تبطن الجزء السفلي من المستقيم وتمتد للأعلى. أما الخارجية فهي التي توجد تحت الجلد في الشرج، وعندما تتسع هذه الأوردة تتحول إلى بواسير؛ ولهذا تسمى البواسير بالأوردة الدوالية في منطقة المستقيم والشرج. ويمكن أن تتدلى أيضا خارج فتحه الشرج. وهي تشبه إلى حد ما دوالي أوردة الساقين إلا أنها تحدث في قناة الشرج. 
أنواع البواسير
يمكن تقسيم البواسير حسب نوع الأوردة المتدلية إلى بواسير داخلية وبواسير خارجية.
أولا: البواسير الداخلية
وهي الأكثر شيوعا وانتشارا، وتتدلى من الداخل (المستقيم)، ويحس المريض بتدليها كذلك برجوعها، وهي بواسير نازفة.
وتقسم البواسير الداخلية حسب تدليها الى درجات:
• الدرجة الأولى: وفيها تنزف البواسر ولا تتدلى. 
• الدرجة الثانية: وهنا تتدلى البواسير وترجع تلقائيا وقد يصاحبها نزيف.
• الدرجة الثالثة: في هذه الدرجة تتدلى البواسير ولا ترجع تلقائياً بل يدوياً، وقد يصاحبها نزيف أيضا. 
• الدرجة الرابعة: بواسير متدلية لا ترجع تلقائياً أو يدوياً. 

ثانيا: البواسير الخارجية
وهي خارج فتحة الشرج، وغالبا لا تنزف بل تتخثر تلقائيا. وأحيانا تسبب ألماً حاداً، قد يستدعي فتحها جراحيا. وعادة تفتح تلقائياً وتلتئم تلقائياً وتترك ندبة صغيرة، أو تبقى مقفلة وتترك انتفاخا بحجم حبة الحمص، تزيد أو تقل حسب حالة البراز والعوامل الجوية. 
الأعراض والمضاعفات
• البواسير الخارجية لا تسبب الألم أو الضيق كثيراً، إلا إذا تكونت جلطة دموية في الوريد وسببت التهابا.
• أما البواسير الداخلية فهي الأشد حيث أنها قد تنزف وتنزل خارج الشرج وهذا النوع يسبب الكثير من الألم والحكة. 
ومن الأعراض التي يحس بها المريض أيضاً:
• نزيف شرجي، وعادة ما يكون العرض الوحيد للمريض، وقد يسبب فقر الدم إذا كان مستمراً.
• إفرازات مخاطية. 
• حكة في منطقة الشرج.
• تدلي البواسير (الأوردة) خارج فتحة الشرج.
• وقد يتحسس المريض خروج الأوردة خاصة عند التبرز.

العوامل التي تساعد على ظهور البواسير
من أهم العوامل والأسباب التي تساعد على ظهور البواسير ما يلي:
1. الإمساك المتكرر والمزمن.
2. الأعمال الشاقة التي تتطلب رفع أشياء ثقيلة. 
3. الحمل: بسبب اضطراب نسبة الهرمونات في الجسم فتسبب ضعف الأغشية، وزيادة الضغط داخل الأوعية الدموية وبالتالي تكون البواسير. 
4. عدم تناول الغذاء الغني بالألياف وعدم تناول الفواكه والخضراوات بانتظام، وقلة شرب الماء والسوائل بشكل عام. 
5. الأعمال التي تعتمد على الجلوس لفترات طويلة: كالجلوس أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر أو القيادة الطويلة.
6. السمنة وقلة الحركة وعدم ممارسة الرياضة، والتي تؤدي إلى كسل في حركة الأمعاء. 
7. الأمراض الصدرية المزمنة كالسعال الحاد. كذلك التدخين الذي يؤدي بلا شك للأمراض الصدرية. 
8. ارتفاع ضغط الدم في الأوردة نتيجة الوقوف لفترات طويلة. 
9. الاستخدام المفرط للملينات والذي يغير من وظيفة الإخراج الطبيعية.
10. الضغط الشديد بقوة عند التبرز يزيد من إمكانية حدوث البواسير؛ لذلك يجب أن يأخذ الشخص وقته الكافي في الحمام، وأن ينظم عملية البراز بحيث تكون مرة واحدة يومياً على الأقل.
11. الإجهاد أثناء قضاء الحاجة، حيث يفضل استعمال الحمام العربي.

العلاج
الوقاية خير من العلاج حكمة مفيدة للتغلب على هذا المرض. وأول النصائح المقدمة في هذا الشأن تكون بتجنب العوامل المساعدة على ظهور هذا المرض: كتجنب الإمساك المزمن، والإهتمام بالتغذية الجيدة. ويعتمد العلاج الدوائي أو الجراحي على نوع ودرجة الإصابة بالبواسير.
وبصفة عامة إذا أصيب الشخص بهذا المرض فيجب عليه:
تنظيف منطقة الشرج بالماء والصابون مع التجفيف المستمر للمنطقة، وبشكل يومي.
أما العلاج المستخدم فهو على نوعين: علاج دوائي، وآخر جراحي، وهذا للحالات الصعبة والمتقدمة.
أولاً: العلاج الدوائي
• باستخدام بعض المراهم أو التحاميل والمسكنات الموضعية التي تساعد على تخفيف الاحتقان، وعلى تقليص حجم البواسير كما تستخدم بعض الملينات.
• يمكن تثبيت البواسير بالحقن، أو التبريد، أو الكي الضوئي، كما يمكن ربط البواسير بشرائط مطاطية ــ لدى المصابين من كبار السن ــ لمنع التهدل في الغشاء المخاطي المتراخي.
• التغطيس بالماء الدافيء المملح.

ثانياً: العلاج الجراحي
أما إذا لم ينفع العلاج الدوائي فقد يلجأ الطبيب إلى: 
الحقن الموضعي بمادة خاصة لتقلص حجم البواسير، وفي بعض الحالات الصعبة قد يتطلب الامر التدخل الجراحي.
وختاماً نؤكد على ضرورة ممارسة الرياضة لمرضى البواسير، وخاصة رياضة المشي، كما نؤكد على ضرورة علاج الإمساك وبسرعة، لأنه أصل المشكلة، والاقلال من تناول لحوم البقر، والحوامض والتوابل الحارة، والإستمرار في دهن فتحة الشرج.
ونؤكد على ضرورة التوجه للطبيب، عند ملاحظتنا لأي عارض، وبدون أي تردد، حتى لا تستفحل الأمور ويتأخر العلاج . 
منقول للفائدة ...
تحياتي ​


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي المعلوهه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safety113 (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا
معلومات رائعة
وقاك الله وحماك


----------



## sayed00 (4 أبريل 2010)

اولا عفانا الله من الامراض

لكن بكدة تأخذو القسم الى خارج التخصص - الصحة هنا مهنية و ليست الصحة العامة 

فقط لزم التنوية

استاذنا غسان لابداء الرأى

تحياتى


----------



## عمروصلاح (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------

